# Gather DB



## thedor123 (27. November 2007)

ich habe mir ´gather und eine db dazu runtergeladen gather funktioniert auvch so weit aber ich find nichts wo ich die db einfügen sollte


----------



## Eredon (6. Dezember 2007)

Wenn es die Datenbank von der Gatherer-Seite ist, einfach wie ein Addon ins Interface -> Addon Verzeichnis entpacken. Dann WoW starten und das Addon aktivieren (sofern es nicht angehakt ist) und dann im Gatherer die Datenbank importieren, dies kann allerdings einige dauern.


----------

